# Il villaggio vicino



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2014)

View attachment 8808​

Mio nonno soleva dire: «La vita è  incredibilmente breve. Oggi, nel ricordo, mi si accorcia a tal punto che  a malapena, per esempio, riesco a concepire come un giovanotto possa  decidere di recarsi a cavallo fino al villaggio vicino senza il timore  che, a prescindere da accidenti sfortunati, il tempo stesso di una vita  normale e serenamente vissuta sia di gran lunga inadeguato a tal  viaggio.»​
Franz Kafka, da _Racconti_


View attachment 8808​


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2014)

Ciao Fantastica

Kafka ... da giovane adoravo leggerlo. 
Ancora oggi ... provo della confidenza quando lo leggo. 
È la prima volta che leggo qualcosa di lui tradotto in un'altra lingua. 

Grazie.


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2014)

sienne;bt10116 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Fantastica
> 
> Kafka ... da giovane adoravo leggerlo.
> Ancora oggi ... provo della confidenza quando lo leggo.
> ...


Ne ho piacere, cara.
Devo ringraziare un post di Minerva sulla brevità della vita. Mi ci ha fatto pensare, perché è così: la vita è maledettamente breve.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

è breve ... si ... ma la "cosa" più lunga che ci accompagna ... 

perciò, trattiamola bene ...  ... 


sienne


----------

